# Smith's Docks North Shields, tugs



## Paul Barford (Apr 4, 2006)

On leaving school in 1967, I embarked on my marine career starting as apprentice fitter at Smiths' Docks, North Shields.
At that time, they had there own small tug (s) which were mainly used to transport workers to other jobs on the river as I recall.

Have always wondered what became of this old steam tug, was it simply broken up, or old sold for preservation when the dock closed?
Just looking in the engine-room used to fascinate me at the time.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Paul Barford said:


> On leaving school in 1967, I embarked on my marine career starting as apprentice fitter at Smiths' Docks, North Shields.
> At that time, they had there own small tug (s) which were mainly used to transport workers to other jobs on the river as I recall.
> 
> Have always wondered what became of this old steam tug, was it simply broken up, or old sold for preservation when the dock closed?
> Just looking in the engine-room used to fascinate me at the time.


Try this(Thumb)
http://www.tynetugs.co.uk/Owner-Smithsdock.html


----------



## Paul Barford (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link, brings back many memories and good to see she had a long life, maybe even still going strong?


----------



## Teesships (Mar 18, 2005)

Paul,

I have the following data on the one tug they had in service on the Tyne in 1967.
SMITH’S BULL RING DOCKS NO 3 (1916-1970): ON 137381 27grt 0nrt 50.1 x 14.1 x 6.5ft; blt 1916 Smith’s Docks Co, South Bank (Yd 621); eng C2cy d-a vert —“—“x—“ 21nhp Shields Engineering & DD Co, N Shields; 1916 (17 Apr) launched; 1916 completed for Smith’s Docks Co (reg North Shields); 1970 broken up.

See also: http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/smiths/19161929/smithsbullringdocksno31916.htm

I also have details, so far as they have become available, of all their small vessels which were in service on the Tyne and Tees.

Ron


----------



## tyneboy (May 3, 2012)

sorry I have no more histories for these tugs however I have a photograph showing no.2 and 3 tugs moored at smiths dock north shields


----------



## Paul Barford (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you Teeships and Tyneboy, I can remember well the days when ships were three abreast and even two rows of three alongside and every dock full! Same in Brighams where I mocved to in 1968!

Very sad when you look now eh?(Thumb)


----------



## Alan Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

*I dont think you mean a tug.*

I may be wrong but the only small boat I can remember was "The Whale" it was a small boat that ferried me across the river once.
I dont recognise your name, however I was an apprentice Fitter & Turner from 1962 to 1968 and I was I believe, the only "Mackem" on the river. I wish we could all have a reunion of Smiths Docks apprentices between 1962 & 1968.
I am getting older now and a few years ago I could have named lots of them but now I can only remember the names of about 12 lads.
Thanks for the memories,
Alan
Anyone out there who remember me please let me know.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Teesships, have you any info please on the launches Willie Grays Yard used to Ferry workers up and down the Tees 1950/60's. They had superb Hulls which looked ex ASR/MTB and exhausts which could be heard long before they could be seen. Their look was ruined by the 'Box' that was fitted in place of the original Wheelhouse. I think one was called 'Gray Gull' Thank You.


----------

